# Sticky  ViP722K - L6.56 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## Ron Barry

*ViP722K - L6.56 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss*

Please use this thread to post your experiences and bugs found with this release.

Be sure when you report an issue or an experience be sure to include details and specify what receiver you saw it on. We definitely have is recording, and then pull out the AC plug for 20 seconds and then plug it back in.seen some issues be receiver model specific so including the model is always good practice.

After receiving an update, if your box does not appear to be operating properly first step should be, find a ten minute period where nothing

_*Reported Fixes or new Features:*_

 

_*Reported Possible New Issues: *_

 

_*Other Reported Highs and Lows:*_

 

_Moderator Note: Feel free to report getting it or not, but don't be surprised if we sweep through and delete those type of posts with an update at the top indicating the state of the roll out. _


----------



## P Smith

New version coming from 129W:


> PID=0859h
> DownloadID:0TRC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
> L656:'AAA1'-'ARA0','ATA1'-'ATA1','L100'-'L655'
> L656:'AAA1'-'ARA0','ATA1'-'ATA1','L100'-'L655'
> New FW:'*L656*'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [3/3]
> '1[0-8]1[0-2]'&'RM[BDF-HKMNQ].': {ViP722k} R0084587379-R0093531460
> '1[0-8]3[0-2]'&'RM[BDF-HKMNQ].': {ViP722k} R0084587379-R0093531460


----------



## Frodo301

Just noticed this morning. Don't see mentioned on the forum. Anyone else have this? I have been having dropouts and pixelation all morning think it might be related.


----------



## P Smith

The L6.56 start spooling a couple weeks before. Perhaps not too many changes to notice.


----------



## slickshoes

We need to see if this fixes the issues with HDMI to many receivers out there with the audio skips...I'll check my version when I get home today.


----------



## lparsons21

Mine's got it, but I had to check to see that it did as I can see nothing that changed either good or bad.


----------



## JSIsabella

6.56 here also - I see nothing different in any of the menus.


----------



## lparsons21

One thing I have noticed is that I don't get the 'pauses' anymore. Maybe that what it was supposed to fix.


----------



## P Smith

New version *L6.57* is spooling, so far for 127 lucky DVRs:


> PID=085Ah
> DownloadID:XCTB
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [1]
> L657:'AAA1'-'ARD1','L040'-'L656'
> New FW:*'L657'*
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[0-8][13][0-2]'&'RM[BDF-HKMNQ].': {ViP722k} [127]


----------



## slickshoes

6.56 fixed the guide button swapping between lists. It now retains the setting through power cycles. Anyone check on the HDMI sound issues with Onkyos yet??:biggthump Dish


----------



## deffers

It has NOT fixed the sound problems with my Onkyo receiver thru HDMI with the 6.56 update.


----------



## slickshoes

Lame....thanks for the update deffers, I'll keep my optical connected then.


----------



## DishTV

How do I know if my 722 k has the latest update? Where does one find the latest update available? I suppose it is here. Do the 722 and 722K models have different numbering for the latest versions? 

I assume so, because my 722 is operating great and the 722K has major audio problems 1) sync between TV1 video and TV1 analog audio, 2) garbling 3) major variations in the volume during programs 4) audio that sounds like people are talking into a 55 gallon steel drum. I hope they get all the bugs out... I just paid $100 for the upgrade plus $25 for the OTA module and irritation and frustration factor is WAY UP.

ALSO, I just got off the phone with a very polite female tech from Dish Network who said in effect (not her words... my interpretation) that the software engineers have been working so much on new software versions that my request was ... well, not even on the radar screen; My request was...

"Why is there no interaction features on TVG for the 722K as on the 722?" She said that she would put it on the list, but gave me the impresssion that the other problems that they were trying to solve are so much more important to many others which is taking all their time...I sure hope they fix all the audio bugs.... oh well... please put this on the list.

Thanks for any help on my first set of Questions above and I'll keep my fingers crossed the 722k audio gets fixed.


----------



## langlin

DishTV said:


> How do I know if my 722 k has the latest update? Where does one find the latest update available? I suppose it is here. Do the 722 and 722K models have different numbering for the latest versions?
> 
> I assume so, because my 722 is operating great and the 722K has major audio problems 1) sync between TV1 video and TV1 analog audio, 2) garbling 3) major variations in the volume during programs 4) audio that sounds like people are talking into a 55 gallon steel drum. I hope they get all the bugs out... I just paid $100 for the upgrade plus $25 for the OTA module and irritation and frustration factor is WAY UP.
> 
> ALSO, I just got off the phone with a very polite female tech from Dish Network who said in effect (not her words... my interpretation) that the software engineers have been working so much on new software versions that my request was ... well, not even on the radar screen; My request was...
> 
> "Why is there no interaction features on TVG for the 722K as on the 722?" She said that she would put it on the list, but gave me the impresssion that the other problems that they were trying to solve are so much more important to many others which is taking all their time...I sure hope they fix all the audio bugs.... oh well... please put this on the list.
> 
> Thanks for any help on my first set of Questions above and I'll keep my fingers crossed the 722k audio gets fixed.


First, I've had a 722k for many months and do not have the audio problems you mention.

You can press "menu" twice and see the version of firmware.

the 722 and the 722k have different software.

Hope this helps


----------



## DishTV

langlin said:


> You can press "menu" twice and see the version of firmware. the 722 and the 722k have different software. Hope this helps


Thanks for the info. Is the latest 722k version L6.56? if so, how long has it been out?

I also found out that the RF mode may be better than Line mode to keep the background noice from drowning out the voices, that I described earlier.

Thanks again


----------



## langlin

DishTV said:


> Thanks for the info. Is the latest 722k version L6.56? if so, how long has it been out?
> 
> I also found out that the RF mode may be better than Line mode to keep the background noice from drowning out the voices, that I described earlier.
> 
> Thanks again


I've heard of 6.57 being out on some but I have still 6.56 and 6.56 is still listed as the current.
Check here:
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/softwarelist.asp


----------



## P Smith

langlin said:


> *I've heard* of 6.57 being out on some but I have still 6.56 and 6.56 is still listed as the current.
> Check here:
> http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/softwarelist.asp


Perhaps from post#9 ?


----------



## Voyager62

I haven't noticed any fixes with 6.56, except that it hasn't crashed when reordering timers. The Dish Pass timers still record the same program on the listed channel it's mirror at the same time. You'd think that would be an easy fix, but I guess not.

There is one new bug I've noticed. If the DVR turns itself off using the inactivity timer, the lights on the front of the DVR will remain on even though the DVR is in Standby. Maybe that is why 6.57 was released so soon after 6.56. Who knows.

The list of bugs is long, so I don't think any new release will take care of all of them.


----------



## ruffneckc

I received L6.58 today. I have noticed that the guide preference remains now after a power cycle. Anyone else notice anything new?


----------



## jeremyg

I seem to be noticing a couple seconds of audio drop-out after hitting skip-forward or -back on 6.56


----------



## slickshoes

6.58 guide preference still sticks, but the split second audio interuptions via HDMI to my Onkyo are still there...


----------



## GaryReno

jeremyg said:


> I seem to be noticing a couple seconds of audio drop-out after hitting skip-forward or -back on 6.56


Same here.


----------



## cummingsje

Soon after 6.58 had two recordings that showed 1hr 4 min and stopped about a 1/4 of the way through. One was OTA and the other satellite. I did hard and soft reboot so hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## GaryReno

jeremyg said:


> I seem to be noticing a couple seconds of audio drop-out after hitting skip-forward or -back on 6.56


Same with 6.58 I received yesterday.


----------



## Keybounce

Software 6.58
Single mode.

Problem: Not using all the space when nearly full and recording stops

Symptoms: 1. I get messages on screen saying that the recording cannot continue because the disk is full, and there is anywhere from 5 to 30 minutes of space left.

2. Tonight, recording "It's a mad mad mad mad world", the recording stopped with enough unused space to show 3 h 30 minutes of normal def space, 52 minutes of Supernatural (still in progress), and 6 minutes of Vampire Diaries. VD stopped, along with MMMMW, because of disk full. (In fairness, I didn't realize MMMMW was HD, or space would not have been a problem).

The point here, is that both recordings could have continued.

3. Oddly, and I don't understand this: MMMMW shows up as deleted for disk full in the history log, but also shows as present in the list of recorded programs. 

4. Hmm. VD shows 6 minutes from 8:54 to 9:00, not 8:00 to 8:06. Something is wrong here -- is seems that MMMMW recorded twice, on both tuners; when it filled up, it stopped both, and deleted one. The problem is that I only got a "Will not record" for Daily show/Colbert report, and NOT for Vampire Diaries; checking the schedule earlier showed that MMMMW and VD were to record. At no point did I get a "will not record" for VD.


----------



## Keybounce

6.58, single mode

The skip back button does not always skip back 7-10 seconds. I've seen it skip back 30-90 seconds, as well as all the way to the start of the program.


----------



## Keybounce

6.58 does not move forward or backwards correctly in slow motion (1/4th and 1/15th speed) mode. Backwards is much, much worse.

The problem seems to be primarily either at the very start, or at the very end. When I hit pause, the next time I try to slow forward, or play forward, there is a noticeable jump before playback resumes (jump is usually, but not always, forward). Equally, switching from play to pause, and then slow forward also triggers this jump.

Rewinding in slow motion is a different problem altogether. Playback drops almost all frames, and winds up jumping very large gaps when I try to go either to "normal" speed backwards, or back to normal play.


----------



## BobaBird

Time to split some posts off to a new L658 thread.


----------



## Keybounce

6.58:

When you are done watching a recorded show, if you actually just say "delete", then the recorder forgets where you are in the list of shows and goes back to the top. To delete the show without losing track of where you are, you need to say done (to go back to the list), select ( to get to the actions for the show), delete (which now returns you to the list of shows without losing track of where you are).


----------



## langlin

Just a note that this bug is still there in 6.58....and it will also freeze the signal stream when you "restore" from the EHD as it erases at that time. This has ssure been there a long time.

Our viewing process is to record all new episodes of favorite shows and transfer them to the EHD (a 500 Gb WD) and all nighttime viewing is off the EHD while the 722k continues to record new shows. This works well for us because anytime we have the time to sit down and watch, we have a new, unwatched episode of a favorite show to watch. BUT here's what I discovered:

1. When you erase a recording from the EHD it freezes one or more of the digital streams in the 722k receiver. 

2. By using the PIP you can view two of the streams and after the erasure on the EHD one or both will freeze. (doesn't matter if it is a satellite tuner or an OTA tuner)

3. If you are recording one of those streams the recording will be of the frozen screen and no sound from the time you erased until the end of the recording time.

4. Any change will then unfreeze the stream, i.e channel change, power off and on, etc. It is not necessary to reboot so the work around is to NOT erase a show on the EHD while the 722k is recording.


----------



## Keybounce

6.58, single mode.

This morning, I am unable to record a show that is in the live TV buffer.

Details: I filled my disk up to about 4 minutes of SD time left. Both tuners were on History HD; one with 33 minutes of buffer (back to the start of the episode), and the other with a full hour. A show that was supposed to record on History HD was not recording.

I deleted a 30 minute SD show, and marked a 60 minute HD show as deletable. I then tried to record from the full hour tuner. I selected "Record entire event". The red recording light on the front of the box went on, but the show did not show up in the list of DVR shows.

I then deleted the 60 minute HD show, and tried to record from the other tuner. This time, I rewound to the beginning, and did "record from here". Still no error message, the light stayed on, but did not show up in the recording list.

The time available has not gone down; nothing is being saved to the hard drive. Yet I cannot force something to record.


----------



## Keybounce

In fact, it's worse -- I just discovered (at 10:58) that a 10:00 to 11:00 show -- that gave me the "2 minute countdown" back at 9:58 -- did NOT record. Both tuners still had the history channel, and trying to change the station on the second tuner (by first activating pip so I could see both, and then changing the channel on the second) brought up a "This will cancel the recording" notice.

The problem? Back at 9:58, I did that, got the warning, changed channels (which should have canceled the recording and freed up the tuner for the DVR recordings), and it didn't work then

It is even worse now. An 11:00 recording was not recording at 11:03. So, I tried what I thought was foolproof:
1. Activate pip.
2. Make the second tuner (not showing what i'm watching) the primary.
3. Change the channel (channel-up). "This will stop the recording and switch to live mode". Good.
4. Enter the channel number I wanted to record on. "This will cancel the pip mode". (Odd). Say yes.
5. Find that the "first" tuner (that I had just changed channel on, and no longer had any recording active ... right?) was still on that same channel, and now was the second tuner. The other tuner -- that had been showing the (45 minute behind) show that I was watching live was used to change channel.

6. Now that both tuners had had their channel changed, there was STILL nothing recording, and the recording light was still on. And, this "Changing channels will cancel the recording in progress" status was still active.

Next step: Reboot, and let it reset itself.


----------



## jmillecpa

This is the same issue that has been a problem I have experienced and commented on several times here since I got the 722K 6 months ago. Programs show a full recorded time but the acutal recording available for replay stops early. 

Today I was out and could not watch the Masters Golf Tournement so I recorded the full 5 hours plus and extra hour over in case of a playoff. When I watched it this evening it showed six hours and one minue recorded but the recording skipped to the end after one hour.

This is very frustrating it seems to happen on the big events that I want to watch the most.


----------



## TulsaOK

jmillecpa said:


> When I watched it this evening it showed six hours and one minue recorded but the recording skipped to the end after one hour.


After it jumps to the end, have you tried reversing back to where it jumped? Not skip back, but FF-Rev.


----------



## Keybounce

This morning at 12:30 am, I had a show on a timer to record. There was a signal outage, and it was not recorded.

At 3:30 am, the show was repeated. But the repeat was not recorded. Even though the 12:30 could not record, the 6.58 did not schedule the 3:30 showing.

(Part 6 of a 13 part series, and this was the second time around. Netflix doesn't have it available either.)


----------



## jmillecpa

Kent Taylor said:


> After it jumps to the end, have you tried reversing back to where it jumped? Not skip back, but FF-Rev.


You can't reverse back it skips to the end and immediately goes back to the beginning. I had the same problem with another program Sunday morning same senario.[/I]


----------



## TulsaOK

Too bad, that's worked for me in the past.


----------



## Keybounce

We had a snow outage yesterday. A lot of shows did not record because of signal issues.

Problem #1: They were not automatically rescheduled for the next showing; those were still marked as "duplicate", and not recorded. (This is for "all episodes" or "new episodes").

Problem #2: Today, at 12:20, I turned on my TV. The "idle" screen was displayed. I hit select to wake up the DVR, and found that two shows were recording -- and had just started recording at 12:20.

Both were supposed to start at 12 noon. One was on the wrong channel.

To make matters stranger, I found out -- after stopping the recordings -- that there were 20 minutes recorded of both shows, on the correct channels. For some reason, it recorded 20 minutes of both, then stopped, and turned itself off -- and this happened to be when I came by and turned on my TV. Yes, I had recording space left.

Why did it record 20 minutes on research, and then switch to the lowest numbered local station on one tuner, and record 20 minutes of animal planet, and leave it on animal planet on the other tuner? No idea. Equally, no idea why it decided to resume recording on both, or why it even interrupted the recordings.


----------



## Keybounce

Shows that are already recorded are being recorded a second time. 

This is not a case of "It recorded once earlier this week". This is "It recorded two months ago, and is still in the DVR, and is being recorded again".

This happens on LOTS of shows. No, I did not say to record all showings including duplicates. On some shows, some episodes won't re-record, saying "already in DVR", and some episodes will re-record.


----------



## Keybounce

Side by side pip mode makes both windows too large.

The left edge of the left window is clipped. The right edge of the right window is clipped.


----------



## Keybounce

"Partial zoom" distorts. It does a 100% width expansion, but only about 50% height expansion.

"Full zoom" on letterbox shows does a 100% width expansion, and slightly more than 100% height expansion -- the left and right edges fit on screen, but the top and bottom go off the top and bottom.

What I want: Full zoom that does not make the top and bottom get lost. A partial zoom that correctly maintains the aspect ratio, losing some of the height on SD shows.

** What I want: "Automatic zoom", that does nothing on wide HD shows (already full widescreen TV size), full zoom on letterbox, and partial zoom on SD size shows. (That should probably be an option -- some people may want letterbox made bigger, and others left alone.)

NB: If I'm watching an HD channel in PIP mode, the receiver already adjusts the size/aspect ratio as needed when the picture changes from a wide show to a normal show. Adjusting for letterbox/tall SD doesn't seem to be much harder to me.


----------



## Keybounce

6.58
When recording a program out of the buffer, you cannot record only a portion of the buffer.

Example: At 3:30, I attempted to record a section of a show from 2:40 to 3:00. I rewound to the 2:40 point, and tried to record.

But there is no way to only save that portion of the buffer.
Worse, when saved, it is tagged with the name of the 3:00 to 4:00 show.

I did try to adjust the end time. But instead of turning into a 20 minute recording, it wanted to become an 11 hour, 20 minute recording.


----------



## P Smith

L6.61 start rolling - wait for it.


----------



## Keybounce

Still 6.58.

When you are looking at the history of timer events, you cannot click on one, and go to the "timer" for that event. You can for future timer events.

If something did not record because the disk filled up, it does not automatically reschedule for later (still marked as a repeat event).


----------



## Keybounce

This may be inaccurate, but:

It looks like there is no way to restart the DVR software without a hard reset and fsck of the drive. In particular, the reset button does not attempt a clean shutdown, and there is no menu command for a clean shutdown.


----------



## TulsaOK

Is there anything at all that you like about your DVR? Anything???


----------



## Keybounce

Still software 6.58

Tonight at 7 pm, two shows were supposed to record (single mode, not dual).
Dr. Who started at 7 pm. At 7:20, I stopped it -- it was a repeat.
The Universe then started recording at 7:20.

Both tuners were available.
Space on the hard drive was available.

Not sure what else to provide.

===
Yes, there are things I like about my DVR:
1. It doesn't decide at 4 am what will record, and what will be skipped.
2. It doesn't take 5 minutes to do a "scheduling" pass when I try to change what will record.
3. It can output to two rooms.
4. It can record two shows at once.
5. The TV guide information goes out about 9 days.
6. The TV guide information can be displayed without interrupting my show, and forcing a pause of the display (loss of show) every 8 hours of advance.
7. It is pretty easy to search for titles matching the show name your are looking at. Not perfect, but better than a lot of DVR's I've used.


----------



## Keybounce

Tonight, a show marked as "record new only" has a new episode at 9 pm, with repeats on tuesday. The episode tonight was scheduled to record.

Knowing I was low on space, I said to skip the recording tonight. There are two more showings this week, after all.

NONE of them became active for recording. "New" apparently means only on the very first showing. If that first showing doesn't record, it will forever skip it.

Bad, bad, bad.

===
Something else I like about this DVR: It keeps the list of series separate from the list of individual recordings.

(NB: EVERY ONE of those "Things I like" is something that a prior DVR I've used got wrong. Moxi was the worst, but sadly, I prefer it to Adelphia's. That's how bad Adelphia's was.)


----------



## TulsaOK

Keybounce said:


> "New" apparently means only on the very first showing. If that first showing doesn't record, it will forever skip it.


Wrong.


----------



## Keybounce

Wrong? Then why did it NOT record the next showing until I manually told it to?

Maybe there is something else going on with "Record New" recordings. But I have never seen it try to record these except either:
1. The very first showing, or
2. Every showing when it has no guide information about that showing.
===

The following is inexcusable:

Tonight I was watching the end of a show. While watching, I looked over the guide, saw a show I wanted to record, and told it to record.

DVR went unresponsive for a moment; I hit the DVR button twice to see what was happening. Briefly I saw flash the warning of being low on disk space, and it then disappeared. Now, I know that couldn't have been accurate -- I had well over an hour of space.

Hitting DVR again, I was then at the schedule. Never saw the list of shows. Saw my two recordings going on (one was almost done, one was just started). Hit cancel to bring up the list of shows.

Saw the two recordings -- the new one was in HD, and there was only 11 minutes of HD space. (Really 22; the estimate for HD recording is off by a factor of 2.)

No problem. I was still watching my recording in the upper right corner. I selected the HD recording, and hit "Stop Recording". I wanted the SD version of it.

Here's what happened:
1. I was changed from the DVR list with my playback in the upper corner to live display of the show I wanted to stop recording.
2. My playback show was deleted. There was still PLENTY of space left; there was no need to delete it yet.
3. The show that I said to stop recording was still recording.

*BAD*.
1: Do not delete stuff that I am watching.
2: Do not delete stuff when there is still 10 claimed minutes of HD, or over an hour of SD space.
3: Get the time estimate for HD shows corrected.
4: *Do Not Interrupt What I am Watching To Delete It, especially if I chose not to delete shows when you gave me a warning.*


----------



## TulsaOK

Keybounce said:


> Wrong? Then why did it NOT record the next showing until I manually told it to?


I do this several times a week and it's never failed to pick up the next airing of a program. 
Also, you need to clean up your DVR recordings. Ten minutes of available space is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Keybounce

Sorry, did not see your response. Odd: While you get the "New"'s to record if the first recording doesn't happen, I don't.

Here's a possible difference: I explicitly said "skip" on the first showing, because it would repeat this week and I had low disk space. It did not record one of the later shows.

Do you simply have a case of "There is a scheduling conflict, and priority forces the first episode to be skipped"? If so, then recording the next one to work around the scheduling conflict works, but recording the next to work around a skip instruction does not.


----------



## Keybounce

Today: At 1 pm, I had something scheduled to record. At 12:58, I cleaned up enough space for it to record.

It did not record. It shows the "red recording light" in the schedule, but not on the front panel, and not in the actual list of shows in the DVR.

EDIT: Manually saying "Record", and "Record entire event", turns on the red light on the front, but does not change the time remaining, nor displays it in the list of programs on the DVR.


----------



## Presence

Why is this thread stickied to the top? Seems a bit ... outdated.


----------



## TulsaOK

We tried sticking to the bottom but it didn't work.


----------



## Jhon69

Mods is there any way you can setup a L688"sticky" thread for the 722k,please.This is the software upgrade I received this morning.


----------



## Presence

Why is this thread still stickied to the top? Is it nobody's job to stay on top of these things anymore?


----------



## altidude

I had to do a front panel reset on my 722k again tonight. The 722k stopped responding to the remote and then the picture just went black. Last night the guide froze on screen. I was going weeks between a forced restart until this firmware arrived and now two days in a row.


----------



## gschield

My 722 freezes every time I try to rewind.


----------



## P Smith

Cool it down - open a cover, let it work for a week; post results.


----------



## MattE303

jmillecpa said:


> This is the same issue that has been a problem I have experienced and commented on several times here since I got the 722K 6 months ago. Programs show a full recorded time but the acutal recording available for replay stops early.
> 
> Today I was out and could not watch the Masters Golf Tournement so I recorded the full 5 hours plus and extra hour over in case of a playoff. When I watched it this evening it showed six hours and one minue recorded but the recording skipped to the end after one hour.
> 
> This is very frustrating it seems to happen on the big events that I want to watch the most.


...and almost 3 years later, this is STILL a problem. I had this exact thing happen to me tonight; recorded a 3 hour live supercross race on Speed with an extra hour. The program shows as 4:04 (4 hours, 4 minutes), but will only play about the first hour, then it abruptly ends and goes back to the show info screen. I even tried archiving the show to my external drive and playing it from there, same result.

_Seriously DISH, how can you guys not address such a severe bug_? It's enough to make me want to go back to DirecTv


----------



## dttruax

anything on the L757 software?


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

MattE303 said:


> ...and almost 3 years later, this is STILL a problem. I had this exact thing happen to me tonight; recorded a 3 hour live supercross race on Speed with an extra hour. The program shows as 4:04 (4 hours, 4 minutes), but will only play about the first hour, then it abruptly ends and goes back to the show info screen. I even tried archiving the show to my external drive and playing it from there, same result.
> 
> _Seriously DISH, how can you guys not address such a severe bug_? It's enough to make me want to go back to DirecTv


When you record a program or a sporting event and add extra time and it skips to the end that means the recording is corrupt. Will this happen on every recording when you record?


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

dttruax said:


> anything on the L757 software?


Dttruax we have updated the 722k software on March 13th, we are currently in the L7.59 software.


----------



## MattE303

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> When you record a program or a sporting event and add extra time and it skips to the end that means the recording is corrupt. Will this happen on every recording when you record?


Hi Mike, no, this does not happen on every recording, it is a very long standing, intermittent problem that has been discussed many times here in various threads and on other boards. 
Here are 2 other examples of the same issue being discussed, going back _years_:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/176545-recording-playback-ended-early/

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/198737-timer-programs-ending-early/


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

MattE303 said:


> Hi Mike, no, this does not happen on every recording, it is a very long standing, intermittent problem that has been discussed many times here in various threads and on other boards.
> Here are 2 other examples of the same issue being discussed, going back _years_:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/176545-recording-playback-ended-early/
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/198737-timer-programs-ending-early/


MattE303 would you PM me with the phone number on the account to submit a problem report about this issue?


----------

